# Hoke in PDF



## drtyTshrt (Sep 28, 2012)

I can not read Hoke at work the site is blocked. 

My eyes hurt from reading it on my phone. Is it available on PDF somewhere?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geo (Sep 28, 2012)

View attachment cm Hokes.pdf


----------



## drtyTshrt (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you. This is so much better. I may just stay at work all day today. :lol:


----------



## RoboSteveo (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link GEO, I was having the same problem with the other links being blocked at my work. Now I can read & reread Hoke to Pass the hrs away


----------



## Geo (Sep 28, 2012)

no problem, happy to help.


----------



## Alkymida (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks from me too. :0)


----------



## goldienoob (Nov 16, 2013)

This should be stickied


----------

